# difference between light and dark paper



## PenelopeJean (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi
I know which paper to use on shirts. Problem is I have lots of both types of transfer paper. But I cannot tell which one is the dark and which one is the light paper. One has a blue line down the back and the other has a red and blue line down the back.
Thanks Penny

Purchased at Starline Pacific Barrie Ontario


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Normally, dark paper will have a glossy finish whereas light has more of a matte finish.


----------



## PenelopeJean (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you for your help There is a difference with the glossey and matte.


----------

